# Vapor E-Liquid Reviews



## Hooked (12/3/18)

I tried two of their coffee juices: 

*Cappuccino and Mocha
*
I've vaped many juices which I didn't like, but not liking a juice is one thing; finding it absolutely disgusting is another. With both of the above juices, it was like vaping butter. Absolutely vile. I had to rinse my mouth afterwards and the taste has remained in the coil. Never, never again! This was the worst experience with vaping which I have ever had. I would rather have a dry hit than vape these juices.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

